# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  jos boli!

## malo janje

bok cure meni je sad 2 mjeseca kak sam rodila maleni se rodio na rame tak da sam skroz popucala i imala 40 savova vanjskih i unutrasnjih. krvarila sam 5 tjedana isla na kontrolu imam na 2 mjesta divlje meso velicine 2-3 cm koje cu ici spaliti za mj.dan ali moj je problem u zadnja 4 dana rana me trga nemogu hodati,sjesti imam osjecaj da mi netko trga meso pijem lekadol al ne pomaze imam iscjedak proziran i sluzav onak ko ljepilo  u tubi. kaj to moze biti

----------


## Serpentina

Mislim da nitko ovdje nije kompetentan dati ti odgovor na to pitanje.
Držim da je najpametnije otići na pregled što hitnije, pogotovo ako te divljački boli. 
Žao mi je što ti je toliko loše, drži se   :Love:

----------


## evita

Idi svakako po stručno mišljenje. Ja samo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1 da budeš čim prije ona stara!

----------


## malo janje

evo vratila sam se od doktora dao antibiotike rekao da je jako upaljeno i da mi je tjekom poroda i bedrena kost se pomakla i da idem kad popijem antibiotik na pregled na sv. duh]

----------


## kloklo

Au, janješce, baš te gadno sredilo   :Sad:  
Vibram da sve bude u redu čim prije   :Love:

----------


## malo janje

rekli su mi da tuzim doktora jer je doveo u opasnost moj i mihaelov zivot i jos nije napravio sav i sve vezano uz njega po strucnosti al znate nase sudstvo  :Mad:

----------


## malena beba

a joj, grozno!!

ˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sta prije budes ona stara

a doktorima i nasem sudstvu   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   x 10000

----------


## malo janje

kak ja uvjek kazem tvrdoglava sam ja ima i gorih stvari. sad pijem antibiotike i malo popusta nadam se da bu proslo i da idem na more s svoje dvije bebe jednom od 2 mj, i drugom od 29 god  :Razz:

----------

